# Outback 23rs



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been looking for a TT for a long time and doing a lot of research. I have been camping most of my lfe and using popups since the mid 90's. We started looking at hybrids but decided we wanted to get completely away from canvas. Then we started looking at hard sides and realized even though we have an F150 Super Crew with a 5.4 V8(tow package, 3.73 and Prodigy controller) we were limited on what we can tow.

We have 3 kids 9, 12, 18. the 18 year old is in college and probably will be going less an less. We have been looking at bunk house models of various brands and they are either too heavy or poorly built. Then we looked at the Outbacks and liked them alot. We found several models but the 23RS seems to be a good fit even though I would like a slide. Would prefer a 25RSS but can't find any.

To all that own the 23RS would it be too cramped for a family of 5? It's smaller than most TTs we have looked at but we Really like it. Lots of sleeping space. Nicely built with lots of features, I love the outside fold down camp kitchen. It would be much easy to store, tow and back at 23 feet vs. the 30 footers we have been looking at.

I guess I am concerned it would get cramped after awhile.

Oppinions please?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi FraTra!









Welcome to Outbackers









I'm sure you will get lots of feedback from your question









Try doing a search for a 25RSS as the keyword in the search area and then narrow your search to "For Sale" I just tried it and came up with at least 4, some may be sold but you could get lucky









What area are you in by the way?

Good luck, I'm sure you will find the perfect Outback for you and your family...
Dawn


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the same TV and the 23RS. I usally camp with four adults and two small kids. This TT works great. Unless it's raining, I'm outside. Your kids will most likely spend most of the time outside as well. For my family this works great.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually the 23RS is 25 ft not 23 ft. It is 30+ when the slide out is out. You can sleep two in the front queen, two in the rear queen and one in the bunk without having to make up the couch or dinette into a bed. If you don't have too many hills your tv should work fine.

Cheers,

John


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

First of all, welcome, FraTa!







I have the 23RS and absolutely love it! Of course, I have 3 adult children, 2 couples, 1 single (who refuses to camp) plus 1 granddaughter. 6 of us fit very comfortably with 2 large dogs. Your 18 year old could take the front queen and the 9 and 12 year olds can have the dinette and couch if all need their own sleeping space. We generally just use the bunk as storage. You could put the two younger in the front queen (if same sex) and the 18 year old in the bunk (we've had average-sized adult males sleep there) and have all 3 kids behind the curtain if you and your hubbie stay up later.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We've got a family of 5, but the kids are 18mos, 5 and 7. We fit just fine sleeping, with each kid in her own bed (pack-n-play for the wee one on the sofabed). On a couple of occassions we've had 2 grandparents along also, but that got a little tight, mostly because they snore. Loudly.

When the kids get older, the cramped part may involve table space, if you tend to eat inside. As it is, one of us has to sit on the sofa, as you can't stretch the dinette past 4 seats. But heck, if we wanted more space and didn't want to go outside or eat outside, we would have stayed home.

Kevin


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome Fra Tra
We have a 23 RS and an F150, same package as yours. The combination works great. As was said earilier the 23 RS is actually 25 feet long. We normally camp with just the three of us so we have never felt cramped.

We have camped with a couple of extra kids, two in the queen and one in the bunk with no problems. On 
rainy days we have had three or four kids playing games on the front queen while mom and dad relaxed in the rear queen and sofa.

All in all the trailer has been a very good choice for us.

I hope this helped !

Good Luck

Keith


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We too have a 23rs and like everyone else love it. We have 2 small children 4 and 6 yrs old. The size works well for us.

I am not sure where you are located but Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, Michigan usually has the best price around.

They have a 25rss on ebay:

25rss on Ebay

They will deliver for 1.50 per mile.

If nothing else, you can use their price as a benchmark.

Best of luck with your choice.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to all for your input, you have been a big help in my descision making.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Fratra to the site
The 23RS may be fine for 5
Our first one was the 21 with 6 of us in it
Also an Add-A-Room will help with giving you more living space

Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Welcome Welcome!! We also own the 23rs, and are a family of 5. Kids ages: 10,8 & 6. We have never felt cramped. We absolutely love our outback...good luck on your decision!









jewels


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello FraTra and welcome,

We also have a 23RS and love it. Lots of room very east to tow and park. I hope you get a trailer thay you all love as much as we love out Outback 23RS.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello FraTra 
I also have the 23rs and love it and camp with 2adults 2 kids and have lots 
of space. 
Good Luck 
Willie
PS I almost forgot welcome to Outbackers!!!!!!!


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

hello FraTra Welcome to the Outbackers. We started with the 21 and moved up to the 23. The ease of moving and parking the camper is great. There is plenty of room on the inside . We have 2 adults & 1 son and have had another mother and son to go with us.Great camper. You won't be disappointed. See ya Mike


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Fratra, since the 18 year old will only be a part time camper and would likely want a little privacy. What about an "add a room" for the 23rs. They can be completely closed in, heated with a portable heater. It will give the family extra living space and will be like a tent for your 18 year old. All that would be needed would be an air bed. We have been looking for one, hope to purchase this weekend at camping world. We have 2 boys but when they bring friends we figure they could go out there. Anyways good luck in your decision. JR


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, FraTra!*
Glad you found us... and the Outback!

I think any sized RV is going to feel cramped after awhile. A lot depends on how you intend to use it. If it is just a place to sleep and prepare meals, with most activities being outdoors, you should be fine with the 23RS. If, on the other hand, you anticipate spending a lot of time in the trailer, then it might get cramped pretty quick. many people here are fans of the Add-a-Room option, but that is getting back to the canvas thing again.

Good luck in your quest!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for all the great replies. This is the best and most supportive forum I have been on.


----------

